# Meat Grinder Recommendation



## johngolf01 (Jan 17, 2019)

In the market, wouldn't be getting a ton of use, but seems like a decent deal.

Would you pull the trigger?


----------



## old sarge (Jan 17, 2019)

Maybe it's cataracts but I don't see the item you are referencing.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 17, 2019)

I see a picture but you don't say what size, type. just have to watch sometimes you get what you pay for in life. I just don't want you to be disappointed.


----------



## DIYerDave (Jan 17, 2019)

Read the reviews on it. That will give you an idea of how people like it.


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 17, 2019)

Sorry guys, apparently I'm bad at embedding links.

I tried and link works for me.  I have read reviews and all seems well.  Just curious if any of you are familiar with this brand?

$199.99
Electric Meat Grinder - Size #12 - Model STX-4000-TB2-PD - STX International Turboforce II - Air Cooling Patent - Foot Pedal Control, 6 Grinding Plates, 3 Cutting Blades, Kubbe & Sausage Tubes - Black


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 17, 2019)

i'm not familiar with it, sorry I cant be more helpful


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

I took your info and got this on Amazon:








Look right? 
Snazzy with the foot switch.
But no idea about the quality of Manufacturer.


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 17, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I took your info and got this on Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the one!  Snazzy scares me some time!  All the bells and whistles aren't always a good thing!


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 17, 2019)

More product info:

The Patented STX International Turboforce II Quad Air Cooled Electric Meat Grinder - Size #12 - Model STX-4000-TB2-PD - Foot Pedal Control, 6 Grinding Plates, 3 Stainless Steel Cutting Blades, Kubbe Attachment & Sausage Tubes - Black Color with Chrome Accents The Patented STX Model STX-4000-TB2 Turboforce II Quad Air Cooled Electric Meat Grinder – The Ultimate in Power, Style and Performance. This New Electric Meat Grinder is a “Beauty and a Beast”. The Futuristic Styling of our Turboforce II was a creation of our Model/Art Design Department and is designed to complement any kitchen counter. Available now in either Black or White with Chrome Accents, making it easier to match your existing appliances. The motor inside this unit Features 2000 Watts of Peak Output Power and this allows it to grind even the toughest cuts of meat without bogging down in the least. The 4 Air Cooling Intakes make up our Patented Quad Air Cooling Design, engineered to keep this grinder’s motor Ultra Cool which will Virtually Double the Life of this product. Features up to 2000 Watts of Peak Output Power with 3 Speeds (High, Low, Reverse) & Safety Circuit BreakerThe Patented “Quad Air Cooling” System of the Grinder will Virtually Double the Life of this Product3 Stainless Blades, 5 Grinding Plates, 1 Beaner Plate, Set of 3 Stuffing Tubes with adaptor and Kubbe AttachmentThis is a Size #12 Grinder with a 2-5/8" Diameter Output for Grinding and a 2" Diameter Feeding TubeCan be used With or Without the Foot Pedal which is included with the grinder This Complete Electric Meat Grinder Package Includes: 1 – 2000 Watt Main Grinding Unit 1 - Foot Pedal - For Optional Use 1 – Size #12 Polished Aluminum Grinding Head with Meat Hopper 3 – Stainless Steel Cutting Blades 5 – Sizes of Tempered Steel Grinding Plates 1 – Beaner Plate – Sausage Stuffing Plate 1 – Set of 3 Sizes of Sausage Stuffing Tubes 1 - Kubbe/Kibbe Making Attachment 1 – Meat Pusher/Stuffer Specifications: • Voltage: 110/120 Volts – 60Hz • Up to 2000 Watts Peak Power (Under Load) – 600 Watts Running Power (No Load) • Grinds 175 to 225 Lbs of Meat Per Hour on High Speed depending on the cut and type of meat you are grinding • 3 Speed System – High, Low and Reverse • 1 Stop and Reset Switch • Dimensions of Unit – Set Up – 19” L x 8” W x 14” H • Weight of Unit – Set Up - 13 Lbs • Weight of Unit for Shipping – 14 Lbs • 1 Kubbe Attachment • Complete Instructions Included This STX Grinder comes with a Foot Pedal (for Optional Use), a 4 Part Grinding Head, 3 Stainless Steel Cutting Blades and 6 Grinding Plates (Shown Below) Electric Foot Pedal An On/Off Electric Foot Fedal is included with this grinder for "Hands Free" operation of the meat grinder. This is especially handy when stuffing sausage. Please note that you "Do Not" have to use the foot pedal to control the grinder.  When the grinder is not connected to the foot pedal, the switches on the side of the grinder control the unit. 4 Part Grinding Head The Grinding Head on this grinder is a Size #12 and not a smaller size #5 or #8 like most kitchen grinders. The 4 parts of this Grinding Head are manufactured from Food Grade Polished Cast Aluminum (NOT Coated). These parts should NOT be washed in the dishwasher, but should be washed with a mild detergent (like Dawn Liquid) and hot water, towel dried and stored in a dry place. 3 - S/S Cutting Blades 3 Each Stainless Steel Cutting Blades are also included. These are manufactured from 304 Food Grade Stainless Steel and can be washed in the dishwasher or with a liquid dishwashing detergent (like Dawn) and towel dried. 6 Grinding Plates 5 Sizes of Grinding Plates and 1 Beaner Plate (for Stuffing Sausage) come standard with this unit. 4mm - 0.156 Inch - 5/32" 7mm - 0.281 Inch - 9/32" 10mm - 0.390 Inch - 25/64" 12mm - 0.469 Inch - 15/32" Wagon Wheel Plate Beaner Plate/Stuffing Plate These plates should NOT be washed in the dishwasher, but should be washed with a mild liquid dishwashing detergent and hot water, towel dried and stored in a dry place. 3 Sizes of Sausage Stuffing Tubes with Adapter, a Kubbe (Kibbe) Attachment and our Meat Pusher that Stores the Sausage Tubes are also Included with this Grinder. 3 Sizes Sausage Tubes A Set of 3 Sizes of Sausage Stuffing Tubes along with the Adapter are also included with this grinder (shown in the 1st photo above). The Diameter of the Sausage Stuffing Tubes are 3/4 Inch, 5/8 Inch and 1/2 Inch and come with an adapter for stuffing with any of the 3 sizes. Kubbe/Kibbe Attachment A Kubbe (also know as Kibbe) Attachment also comes with this grinder. For those of you who are not familiar with Kubbes, they are Traditional Middle Eastern Dish comprised of a cylinder-like shell made from meat which lamb and bulghar wheat. The center is then stuffed with a spiced minced lamb filling and the ends are sealed to form the Kubbe which is then Deep-Fried. New Style Meat Pusher We have designed a new type/style of Meat Pusher for stuffing your raw meat down into the grinder. Although this grinder will normally just pull the meat down into the auger to be ground, you can just use the palm of your hand on the top of this pusher instead of gripping it with your hands which can get tiresome. Parts Packed in One In the above photo you can see that the top of the Meat Pusher opens up and you can store your Sausage Tube Set inside of it. If you do store the Sausage Tubes inside this pusher, we suggest that you dry them thoroughly before storing them so condensation does not build up inside the pusher. Features & details Features 2000 Watts of Peak Output Power with 3 Speeds (High, Low, Reverse) & Safety Circuit BreakerIncludes Foot Pedal Control (Optional Use) - Plug Grinder into Foot Pedal Control For Hands Free UseThe Patented "Quad Air Cooling" System of the Grinder will Virtually Double the Life of this Product3 Stainless Blades, 5 Grinding Plates, 1 Beaner Plate, Set of 3 Stuffing Tubes and Kubbe AttachmentThis is a Size #12 Grinder with a 2-1/2" Diameter Output for Grinding and a 2" Diameter Feeding Tube


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 17, 2019)

Cant say I like the cast aluminum (not 304 ss), but you get what you pay for:

The 4 parts of this Grinding Head are manufactured from Food Grade Polished Cast Aluminum (NOT Coated). These parts should NOT be washed in the dishwasher, but should be washed with a mild detergent (like Dawn Liquid) and hot water, towel dried and stored in a dry place.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

My current meat grinder is an ancient hand operated, clamp on, with two plates and a single cutter thingamabob.
I clamp it on a piece of plywood, and clamp that to our island when I use it. Which is....
A long time ago in a Galaxy far, far away....


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 17, 2019)

Just my opinion ,, I would pass . That's alot of  hype to sell one grinder . Hold on to your $200 and find some you can look at local .


----------



## smokininthegarden (Jan 17, 2019)

I have no experience with the grinder you are showing, but I have owned several
meat grinders, starting with my kitchen aid stand mixer. From there I slowly 
graduated to bigger and supposedly better grinders. Some were good some were 
absolutely horrible. As the saying goes you get what you pay for. One grinder I 
have settled on and works flawlessly for me is in the link. It has a very powerful 
motor and will grind as large of a piece of meat that will fit in the feed tube 
without even pulling the motor down. It is a little more labor intensive to use
since you need to unbolt the grinder assembly from the motor to clean, but
that to me is worth the extra effort.

Cal

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Commercial...eavy-Duty-22/351586454784?hash=item51dc2f8d00


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 17, 2019)

Looks like mixed reviews. Personally I would steer towards stainless.


----------



## mosparky (Jan 17, 2019)

A few people here have STX grinders but I haven't any mention here of that model. It is fairly new to the market. The brand itself has been arouund for a little while.
 I have been levitating towards that Model for the simple reason the Plates shown have what looks like a fairly common indexing. The others of that brand have Square tabs for indexing and I have yet to find a source for replacement plates outside of the manufacturer. This seems to be a common problem with several budget grinders.
 Many places carry plates with similar indexing as this one.


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 17, 2019)

smokininthegarden said:


> I have no experience with the grinder you are showing, but I have owned several
> meat grinders, starting with my kitchen aid stand mixer. From there I slowly
> graduated to bigger and supposedly better grinders. Some were good some were
> absolutely horrible. As the saying goes you get what you pay for. One grinder I
> ...


Thanks, like the all SS design.

Found this one which is slightly cheaper and likely more suited for my limited use:
https://www.ebay.com/p/Electric-Mea...el-Heavy-Duty-22/17004662489?iid=263948277625


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 17, 2019)

Aluminum.....


Get one with a stainless head, auger and parts.


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 17, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Aluminum.....
> 
> 
> Get one with a stainless head, auger and parts.


Agreed


----------



## mosparky (Jan 17, 2019)

Wow, that looks impressive for the price. If you get it, report back with your impressions.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 18, 2019)

Don't ask me, I'm running a 1950s hand crank Chop-Rite #10







While we're at it, what about that one plate which apparently is called a wagon wheel plate - the openings look like slices of pie. I've seen those before but I've never known what they are used for. So, ??

BTW the #10 and #12 plates are the same size. A #10 grinder clamps on (like mine) while a #12 stands on its feet.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 18, 2019)

johngolf01 said:


> Found this one which is slightly cheaper and likely more suited for my limited use:
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Electric-Mea...el-Heavy-Duty-22/17004662489?iid=263948277625



Advertised as 1100watt, read down further 850 watt ???


----------



## DIYerDave (Jan 18, 2019)

Find an old Enterprise #32 and put a motor on it. Heavy duty and will last your lifetime. That's what I use. Works great and parts are still available.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 18, 2019)

Have no opinions on grinders yet, but Marianski says to spend your money on a good stuffer first.  Santa got me a $20 plastic grinder last year it and it works well for small 8lb butt size runs.  Doubt I will upgrade for awhile.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Jan 18, 2019)

johngolf01 said:


> Thanks, like the all SS design.
> 
> Found this one which is slightly cheaper and likely more suited for my limited use:
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Electric-Mea...el-Heavy-Duty-22/17004662489?iid=263948277625



That is the same grinder as the one I have, there are several sellers on eBay that sell them. 
So search around you may find one even cheaper.
They are all stainless steel construction, even the motor housing is SS. I think you would be 
Pleased with the performance of these grinders.

Cal


----------



## mosparky (Jan 18, 2019)

Its does look like a PITA to remove the neck for a proper and complete cleaning. I need to investigate further to see if it has metal gears, if it is geared at all.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi, not really a PITA, it has 6 bolts holding the grinder assembly,
I only use 3, I keep a 10 mm wrench in my kitchen cupboard, it takes
maybe 2 to 3 min. to attach or detach the assembly. Of the half dozen
or so grinders I have owned this is by far the best.

Anyway, just my thoughts.

Cal


----------



## mosparky (Jan 18, 2019)

I found same grinder on Amazon and read every review and question. By all appearances it is a great deal. I very well may talk myself into this one. Wish it had a beaner or wagon wheel plate.


----------



## mosparky (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm confused. The ad seems to indicate it is a #22 size grinder, but read the specs and it says the plates are 2 3/4 dia, which is #12 size. Is it a 12 or 22.
 Loosing points on my list, I don't like misleading info.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Jan 19, 2019)

I see your concern, that is a little confusing. Could just be ebayers who like to put 
anything in their ads to attract buyers. My grinder is definitely a #22.

Cal


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 19, 2019)

This is harder than buying a car....

Here is my current favorite...

LEM Mighty Bite No. 8

https://www.homedepot.com/p/LEM-Mig...VCSaGCh2pwQt-EAkYDyABEgJURvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## smokininthegarden (Jan 19, 2019)

What you buy is of course your choice but that grinder is only a size 8, very small
and slow grinding speed, and is aluminum construction.

Again your choice.


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 19, 2019)

smokininthegarden said:


> What you buy is of course your choice but that grinder is only a size 8, very small
> and slow grinding speed, and is aluminum construction.
> 
> Again your choice.


Didn't catch the aluminum ....dislike.
Maybe I'll just pick up the kitchen aid attachment to start and go from there.


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 19, 2019)

mosparky said:


> I'm confused. The ad seems to indicate it is a #22 size grinder, but read the specs and it says the plates are 2 3/4 dia, which is #12 size. Is it a 12 or 22.
> Loosing points on my list, I don't like misleading info.


Which one is your favorite right now?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 19, 2019)

I suggest the Cabelas commercial grinder..  I have the 1/2 hp and it's a brute..  can't feed it fast enough ... and you can get attachments for it... 

https://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=734095080&CQ_search=grinders&CQ_zstype=REG


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 19, 2019)

Whichever you choose, I always recommend getting one a little bigger than you will need because the extra power is insurance for a long life of service.


----------



## mosparky (Jan 19, 2019)

Kinda torn between 4. The STX you started with, it's little brother STX Turbo Force 3000, Sausagemaker has a re-branded Kitchener for $149 And now this one. If it truely is a 22 size, it is the front runner.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 19, 2019)

I have the 3/4hp. big bite #12 from LEM. We process 8~10 deer and 10~12 hogs a year with it....can't slow it down.


----------



## mosparky (Jan 19, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Whichever you choose, I always recommend getting one a little bigger than you will need because the extra power is insurance for a long life of service.



Good point. Kinda thought about the the fact it is a bit bigger and more powerful than what I can see myself ever needing. But this hobby has a way of expanding.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 19, 2019)

You might want to look here for some ideas:

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Applian...ers-Slicers/Meat-Grinder/N-5yc1vZc68pZ1z0vmqd


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 19, 2019)

I also recommend getting one with metal gears.....and a housing construction that makes lubricating easy to do....


----------



## mosparky (Jan 19, 2019)

I think this 22 might be direct drive, no gears


----------



## smokininthegarden (Jan 19, 2019)

johngolf01 said:


> Didn't catch the aluminum ....dislike.
> Maybe I'll just pick up the kitchen aid attachment to start and go from there.


If you have a kitchen aid stand mixer then by all means get an attachment for it, they work fine
for small batches. That is what I started with. But this hobby can be addicting and you might 
Find yourself thinking, what if.....

Have fun, Cal


----------



## old sarge (Jan 19, 2019)

I used the KA grinder attachment for a couple of decades.  Just slow going. But reliable and always got the job done.  It took a long time and a really good sale before I could justify getting a stronger grinder.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 20, 2019)

I have the STX 3000 MegaForce air cooled model, which I got a year ago from Amazon. I think it was $158 and has performed flawlessly. I do not think the model you are referencing was available at the time or I would have given it serious consideration. I've run hundreds of pounds of meat through mine and had no issues at all. Needed to get some new blades, emailed the manufacturer, got an immediate response, and subsequently the new blades were here in a couple of days. In a nutshell, the quality has been there for me and the customer service has been spot-on. Turned out however that I did not need the blades. My issue was operator error by not tightening the lock nut quite enough and fat was building up on the grinding plate. You want to be careful and not over tighten the nut but it needs to be snug enough that the plate is up against the blade so it scrapes the meat off the plate and doesn't clog the holes.

Robert


----------



## johngolf01 (Jan 20, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> I have the STX 3000 MegaForce air cooled model, which I got a year ago from Amazon. I think it was $158 and has performed flawlessly. I do not think the model you are referencing was available at the time or I would have given it serious consideration. I've run hundreds of pounds of meat through mine and had no issues at all. Needed to get some new blades, emailed the manufacturer, got an immediate response, and subsequently the new blades were here in a couple of days. In a nutshell, the quality has been there for me and the customer service has been spot-on. Turned out however that I did not need the blades. My issue was operator error by not tightening the lock nut quite enough and fat was building up on the grinding plate. You want to be careful and not over tighten the nut but it needs to be snug enough that the plate is up against the blade so it scrapes the meat off the plate and doesn't clog the holes.
> 
> Robert


Thanks, for the feedback.  Glad to hear STX stands behind their products...

Watched a video of sausage stuffing on YouTube with the kitchen aid attachment and it was unbearably slow.....  I've decide on the STX per my original post.  I'll just be careful to clean appropriately since all parts are not SS.


----------



## archeryrob (Jan 23, 2019)

I am looking to tag onto this one. I have a Cabelas Heavy Duty grinder from years back. It says 400watts, which should be 1/2 hp. It grinds deer fine, but getting into sausage making and the par frozen meats on the first coarse grind really make me think I am going to break it. I'd like to get an LEM 12 or 22, but seem to be a lot more than I wish to pay. I have some Cabelas points, but their carnivore model are jacked up too. I like some of the cheaper versions shown, but I am not liking investing in a machine that has aluminum trays and chopper cylinders.

What Hp do you recommend or grinders?


----------



## jimmyinsd (Jan 24, 2019)

I have a kitchen aid attachment grinder... not a fan, slow slow slow.  I borrowed a buddys 1hp cabelas and ran through about 20# of meat in a little over a minute... waited for a sale and bought myself a 1hp cabelas carnivore,   they are a tank and should last a lifetime.  I see they are about $500 now,  but if you watch you should be able to get one for around $400 or so on a sale.  I have made a lot of purchases that I have regretted,  but 4 years later I am still very happy with my decision to spend the extra and get a quality product.  If I didnt get this one and wanted a cheaper options the LEM brand was my second choice.


----------



## mosparky (Feb 3, 2019)

For what it's worth TSM has a 3 day sale until midnight(EST) Monday 2-4-19. Their rebadged Kitchener #12 is $98 with free shipping within the continuous 48. I might have to pull the trigger on it, been waiting for a sale like this. This a lot lower than their Black Friday price. https://www.sausagemaker.com/12-Kitchen-Meat-Grinder-Black-p/15-1133.htm


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone looking for an inexpensive grinder for entry level, this is a great option. It has Stainless steel gears and parts, not aluminum....


----------



## mosparky (Feb 4, 2019)

Well I pulled the trigger on the TSM #12. Half the price of the other options mentioned earlier. I'm sure I will regret spending money on hobbies but nothing new about that.


----------



## mickey jay (Feb 20, 2019)

My 7 year old Kitchener #12 is finally biting the dust (gears broken or something, making a hell of a racket even more than it usually does, and it's bogging down now something terrible, but got prob 1000lbs through it over the years).

Anyone have thoughts on the Weston Butcher Series #12?  3/4hp, stainless plates, cutter, head unit; I called them the other day and they told me the auger was tinned cast iron.  Not sure how I feel about that.  These higher end grinders sure are pricey.  

https://www.westonsupply.com/Weston-12-Butcher-Series-Electric-Meat-Grinder-p/09-1201-w.htm


----------

